# F1 Mpimbwe Frontosa



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

cant believe im actually doing this........ typing all this and posting this many pics. the story is worth the read for people who are into frontosa and are BARGAIN HUNTERS!!!!!!!!!!!!

i just got 19 F1 mpimbwe frontosa from a breeder about 2 hours from me........ he happens to live in the same town as my G/F's aunt and uncle who we were visiting and I had shawns help finding me this guys info on frontosa.com site. so i called him up friday morning before i was leaving to see if he happened to have any fry......... and well finally luck went my way! 
he tells me he has some but he is going on saturday to guelph to sell them to a store........ his whole batch! then i was kinda bummed but kept talking to him anyways about them and when he gets more i wanted some. then he says "well if you are serious and want them make me an offer on them and u can take them........ it saves me a trip to guelph and then i at least know the owner they are going to rahter then a fish store who will just jack up the price on them to resell anyways". so here i am not wanting to lowball and offend him........ and not wanting to go to high and #%$& myself over because i really didnt know what 19 F1 mpimbwe frontosa are worth, sizes being 12 of them at 1.5-2 inches and 8 of them at 3.5-5 inches. so i tell him im not sure so you tell me what u want........ he tells me $25 each for the bigger 8 and $15 each for the smaller ones....... i was kinda shocked because i didnt think they would be that high. and he knew i didnt sound so sure about them anymore....... so he said how about $20 each for the big ones instead which dropped the price of JUST the BIGGER ones...... from $200 to $160...... not bad drop, and for the 12 he said $10 each instead of his original $15....... so from $180 to $120. so right now the grand total is at $280 for all 19, and im still thinking OUCH! i added it up and told him what the price was because with all the changing he didnt keep track of the total..... i told him $280 and he said well how about we make it $250 even. at this point i was thinking well the very FIRST original price before any drops was $380!!!!!!! so at this point ive talked him down $130. im thinking wow $250 good price but what if i just get the 12 smaller or the 8 bigger..... he said then i cant give u such a good deal because i still have to go to guelph to drop off the rest...... so i said #%$& it, ill take em! then we talk a little more and he says well since ur coming all the way down........ a 2 hour drive and saving my saturday so i dont have to drive to guelph and u are really serious about buying them so i will give you them all for $200. i said ok i will be there saturday to pick them up! i ended up arriving at his house at 2 pm with my cooler a air pump and my car adapter to plug into the cigarette lighter to run my air pump.

got the fish all packed up and in the cooler in about 15 minutes then had to see his tank.......... which floored me!!!!!!!! i spent another 45 min inside talking and looking at his tank with my g/f waiting in the car.......(she wasnt too happy, but i was cause i got my fish). its a 135 gallon 6 foot tank built right INTO his wall. and looks sooooooooooooooooooo amazing and is set up so nice. and inside he has his pair of mpimbwe breeders about 8-10 inches each...... yes just a pair that breed! not a trio or colony. he has also 1 around 8-10 inch female burundi just to keep in to keep the male distracted from bothering the female while she is holding. also in his tank is (1) 8-9 inch blue hap, 1 yellow lab,1 albino zebra,1 type of peacock,(1) 10 inch pleco,2 calvus, (1) 4-5 inch mpimbwe and a blue dolphin. all these fish in there and the mpimbwe STILL breed together often.

so lets just say im a happy camper and ALL fish arrived home alive and are all doing well........ eatting and are back coloured up again.

btw i only got 7 of the larger sized instead of 8 because the 8th one was the frontosa that is 4-5 inches in his 135 gallon which would take forever to catch and i figured i got a good enough deal i dont want thi guy to stress out all his other fish trying to catch me 1 more......... i got a good enough deal i was pleanty happy with what i already had. but of course if it was in the seperate tank with the others yeah i woulda wanted it too rather then leaving the 1 in there.

he was a great guy to deal with and i highly suggest him to anyone who wants mpimbwe fry. if you want his info and you are in the Milton/GTA and would like his fry then contact me. all fry are F1 anf he is a really decent guy to deal with!

now for pics............. im too lazy to post em on EVERY site so here is a link to one with pics

http://s9.invisionfree.com/Canadian_Aquati...topic=109&st=0&


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice man, how big will they get?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

That is freaking AWESOME. And such a good deal.

Are you keeping all of those? Or are you planning to re-sell?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

well mpimbwe fronts can get 15 inches!!!!!!!!!!!!! BUT they are very slow growing fish and ive never found any fronts bigger then MAYBE 12 inches personally.

im going to grow them out a bit and then make myself a colony of all the females and a couple males then sell of the left over males

i also have 5 larger burundi 4-8 inches and 1 8 inch mpimbwe in my 75 gallon right now

they will eventually go in the 120 tho once my tank is set on the stand finally but i have to finish clear coating the stand.

here is a link to info on mpimbwe frontosa with some pics! look thru the pics of the mpimbwe and see some GORGEOUS show males
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1512

here is info on burundi frontosa
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1515


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

dan- what a freaking deal man!! those are awesome fish. my LFS had some F! bismark blue frontosas, and i so wanted one, but they dont have them anymoe. they were absolutely stunning tho. im wondering if a frontosa could hold it's own against a FH.... i still cant believe the deal you got man. holy crap.lol.

keep us updated on those little buggers!!


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

real nice pics they look real nice


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Be sure to tell everyone your new name on the other board Dan


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

Awesome fish you got there


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

lol yeah since im getting out of P's my new board name is frontosa_guy_dan incase anyone see's me on any other boards and wonders hmm is that piranha_guy_dan lol right armac? lol


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

r u switching your name here too?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

nah ill keep it this way because i dunno if they would bother to let me change it

besides its the first forum i joined and its where the name originated


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

there all very beautiful congradts


----------



## Depth (Jun 11, 2005)

WoW!







Those are amazing, beautiful coloration. How long do you think that a few could last in a 65g?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

Depth said:


> WoW!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well let me know what your idea of a few is and i will be able to answer your question better....... and depends on what size you get them at

id say if its a 65 gallon long you can keep a dozen under 4 inches for 6 months to a year because they grow slow

then as they grow and you figure out which are male and which are female....... take and sell off some trio's and keep some left overs for yourself


----------



## Depth (Jun 11, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> Depth said:
> 
> 
> > WoW!
> ...


Couple = 2
Few = 3

Meh, maybe it's just an ohio thing









A pair would be nice to have, the deminsions are 36long, 24 high, 18 wide.

Thanks


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i cant wait to pick up my bismarcks tomorrow Dan...you've got me all excited,lol


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

so a 65 gallon tall........... the best way to get a pair is to get a bunch of small fry and grow em out which will take a few years....... unless u can find adult ones in a pair but the best way to breed fronts is in a trio....... 1 male 2 female and for that size of tank you would only be able to do 1 trio

also fronta are a fish that prefer to live in a colony so a pair might not be such a great idea....... yeah it will work but their colours wont be the same as if they were in a colony together


----------



## Depth (Jun 11, 2005)

ah ok thanks a lot for the info!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

no problem man

i have yet to see anyone on this site that is into frontosa like me really....... im im fairly new to frontosa so i will help anyone that needs info as best i can


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Very impressive group of Frontosa's, especially when they get bigger









And for now: please, go breed with them


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i dont get it............. go breed with them? are u telling me to f*ck my fish? lol im lost.........


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i picked mine up today Dan,they're potent.

ended up getting both for 50bucks,lol. down from 70


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

thats decent i suppose............







post some pics!


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

my cameras charging...at my gfs,lol.

i figured id take pics in the morning, give them a day to settle,lol


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

pfffff what an excuse LMAO................ i took pics 10 min after they were in the tank lol

but make ur own thread lol dont rain on my parade with your more rare nicer fronts lol

but mine are bigger









and i have 25 fronts in total!


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> no problem man
> 
> i have yet to see anyone on this site that is into frontosa like me really....... im im fairly new to frontosa so i will help anyone that needs info as best i can
> 
> ...


I think I'm a bigger freak then you. lol Tanks devoted to these guys. Kigoma tank(First Fronts ever). Mpimbwe that I bought as fry. And 240 gallon Kampampa tank. I'm a Front Freak. I've bought huge tanks just to watch these guys swim back and forth.







And I've seen you post this on cichlid-forum. Didn't know you are a Pfury member either. I sold my reds for my first Kigoma. All this in less then 2 years. It drove me insane just wanting them.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i sold my first reds in my 110 gallon for the fronts also LOL they were a breeding shoal of 7 reds.

good to see another front freak here....... i wasnt making it a competition tho i was just saying no one seems to know anything about them but me.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

yeah yeah, rub it in why dont ya









jk


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

well ur a front freak too







just a beginner. hell im even a beginner to most people. just keep learning about em thats where everyone starts out


----------

